# Discussion and speculation on NVIDIA 3000 series . #*www.nvidia.com/en-in/geforce/special-event/



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

So, Nvidia 3000 series (or whatever they call it) is imminent (only 6 days to go now) and I hope ya all or AMPED (or maybe cynical?) like me rt. now. I know there would be much speculation and views on nvidia 3000 series , so I though why not create a separate thread for all these? 

Here you all can impart ur "gyan" about how would this series affect the market, how will it play, is there marketing on it ( the biggest breakthroughs in PC gaming since 1999 ) to aggressive, how would the launch affect amd, how long would it take to reach Indian market, would it even affect the Indian market, would the upgrade be worth it etc etc. 

I would be very interested in what ya all think about these!


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

My personal question is this would there be a budget offering from nvidia for its rtx cards, or would there be a gtx version like when 2000 series launched?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 26, 2020)

abhitruechamp said:


> My personal question is this would there be a budget offering from nvidia for its rtx cards, or would there be a gtx version like when 2000 series launched?


Very much unlikely. Their budget offerings will be priced atleast 25k or more, should they really exist.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Very much unlikely. Their budget offerings will be priced atleast 25k or more, should they really exist.


That's a bummer really. I theorise it would result in lower prices for the current offerings though. Any idea how long will it take for the new series to reach laptop market?


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am waiting the RTX 3060 or basically what they'll offer in the 30-40k range. I plan to build a rig by the end of this year and the new consoles are really confusing things up for me.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 26, 2020)

setanjan123 said:


> I am waiting the RTX 3060 or basically what they'll offer in the 30-40k range. I plan to build a rig by the end of this year and the new consoles are really confusing things up for me.


True. I also plan to upgrade my graphics card this year. Only the imminent launch of these graphics cards stopped. The way nvidia puts it , it may very well be the GOAT.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 1, 2020)

What can U expect from NVIDIA? Still no benchmarks. In terms of looks 3080 looks real good to me though.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

Benchmarks will come after launch I think, though a number of people may have received it in advance for benchmarks but perhaps the benchmarks will be under some embargo until release.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

decent bunch of performance is all we are looking for anyway, no one is interested in RTX


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Benchmarks will come after launch I think, though a number of people may have received it in advance for benchmarks but perhaps the benchmarks will be under some embargo until release.


Maybe, the cards look promising though, not some BS like 2000 series. Hope the budget lineup also releases , though amd's intention of launching 5300 is now clear.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

lol, I didn't knew you can even see the result of votes. Looks interesting.........


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

3070 looks like a damn good card..


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> decent bunch of performance is all we are looking for anyway, no one is interested in RTX


But muh raytracing.

I think realtime raytracing has become somewhat mature since the RTX cards came out. Perhaps during the lifetime of the 3000 series it will become available in all existing engines.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> But muh raytracing.
> 
> I think realtime raytracing has become somewhat mature since the RTX cards came out. Perhaps during the lifetime of the 3000 series it will become available in all existing engines.


Depends on the kind of games I guess, something like Witcher 3 or Metro Exodus, ray tracing matters..
Games like DOOM won't matter. Raytracing won't be mainstream until they can fix the performance penalty. The loss of performance doesn't justify the improvement in graphics, at least in most titles. BF5 may be only exception, but idk. Im a peasant GTX 1xx series guy 

Kind of off topic but do you guys know you can run a full cloud game stream server on mumbai availability zone for all major cloud providers (AWS, GCP,  Azure).

Im running Nvidia Tesla on the cloud and installed Division 2, runs fine,i get a latency of 50 ms because I live in bbsr.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Depends on the kind of games I guess, something like Witcher 3 or Metro Exodus, ray tracing matters..
> Games like DOOM won't matter. Raytracing won't be mainstream until they can fix the performance penalty. The loss of performance doesn't justify the improvement in graphics, at least in most titles. BF5 may be only exception, but idk. Im a peasant GTX 1xx series guy


IMO, Raytracing in general does not matter that much. But since it's the current buzzword, everyone (AAA at least) will try to get onboard. This could result in more optimizations or better architecture support. But yeah, it finally comes down to how it's used.


Nerevarine said:


> Kind of off topic but do you guys know you can run a full cloud game stream server on mumbai availability zone for all major cloud providers (AWS, GCP, Azure).


You mean your own server (is that even possible?) or using some cloud provider? IMO India's infra is kinda crap so unless the servers are really close (same city) I don't think anyone else would have a good experience.


Nerevarine said:


> Im running Nvidia Tesla on the cloud and installed Division 2, runs fine,i get a latency of 50 ms because I live in bbsr


How are you running it? AWS EC2 instances with Nvidia AMI?


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> 3070 looks like a damn good card..


Yeah, both 3070 and 3080 are good as far as performance/price is concerned.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> The loss of performance doesn't justify the improvement in graphics, at least in most titles. BF5 may be only exception, but idk. Im a peasant GTX 1xx series guy





Desmond David said:


> IMO, Raytracing in general does not matter that much. But since it's the current buzzword, everyone (AAA at least) will try to get onboard. This could result in more optimizations or better architecture support. But yeah, it finally comes down to how it's used.



It matters a LOT in minecraft.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> IMO, Raytracing in general does not matter that much. But since it's the current buzzword, everyone (AAA at least) will try to get onboard. This could result in more optimizations or better architecture support. But yeah, it finally comes down to how it's used.
> 
> You mean your own server (is that even possible?) or using some cloud provider? IMO India's infra is kinda crap so unless the servers are really close (same city) I don't think anyone else would have a good experience.
> 
> *How are you running it? AWS EC2 instances with Nvidia AMI?*



EC2 G4 instances can work, they have Nvidia Tesla, so you will need to install a driver that is game compatible.
But GCP is a better option, here you can select CPU and GPU individually unlike AWS.
No, man, mumbai availability zone I get a 40 ms ping + 10 ms encode/decode latency to play, and that too from a bad local fibre connection (20mbps). its good enough for most games, not multiplayer or FPS. Stadia is the exact same thing, when google introduces stadia they just gonna add a software wrapper around this and call it a product. Infact when I launched division 2, ingame it actually thinks im playing on stadia lol.
Games like Witcher, shadow of tomb raider, etc. run fine.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

And how do you stream video from it? Does it have some sort of streaming endpoint? Also, what about controls?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

parsec


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

By the way, the poll doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 3, 2020)

Used rtx 20 series gpus are readily popping up in the 2nd hand peripherals market by desperate owners trying to get rid of them as quick as they can. This seems like the result of rtx 3000 launch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Used rtx 20 series gpus are readily popping up in the 2nd hand peripherals market by desperate owners trying to get rid of them as quick as they can. This seems like the result of rtx 3000 launch.


Not in India though. 
We have customs and GST which would increase the price unnecessarily for 3000 series. 

People won't sell off their barely 3-6 months old GPUs which they bought at higher prices during the pandemic.


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> EC2 G4 instances can work, they have Nvidia Tesla, so you will need to install a driver that is game compatible.
> But GCP is a better option, here you can select CPU and GPU individually unlike AWS.
> No, man, mumbai availability zone I get a 40 ms ping + 10 ms encode/decode latency to play, and that too from a bad local fibre connection (20mbps). its good enough for most games, not multiplayer or FPS. Stadia is the exact same thing, when google introduces stadia they just gonna add a software wrapper around this and call it a product. Infact when I launched division 2, ingame it actually thinks im playing on stadia lol.
> Games like Witcher, shadow of tomb raider, etc. run fine.


Interesting. I haven't yet used my free GCP account. Can I try out something like this on a free account anyway? Clearly can't on AWS free tier xD


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 3, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not in India though.
> We have customs and GST which would increase the price unnecessarily for 3000 series.
> 
> People won't sell off their barely 3-6 months old GPUs which they bought at higher prices during the pandemic.


Saw some 2080s in the FB market place today that were being sold for around 45k,some rtx 2070s were also available for 33-35k.

Most owners of these gpus who had put them up for sale were being heavily trolled by others at their desperate attempts to get rid of their cards in the wake of the 3000 series launch.

With all the talk of ray tracing enabled cards thats been going around,i cannot help but wonder,are non rtx cards like 1060 etc already obsolete?


photo shows an rtx 2080 FE for sale-wish i had that kind of money to be able to pick up a gpu for 45k!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> By the way, the poll doesn't make any sense at all.


Which part?


Nerevarine said:


> parsec


?
Is that some tool we have to setup?


quicky008 said:


> Saw some 2080s in the FB market place today that were being sold for around 45k,some rtx 2070s were also available for 33-35k.
> 
> Most owners of these gpus who had put them up for sale were being heavily trolled by others at their desperate attempts to get rid of their cards in the wake of the 3000 series launch.
> 
> ...


I am looking to sell my 1070, that will go even cheaper now 

Edit:

I voted the 3rd option because Nvidia proprietary drivers on Linux are kinda shit, also no RTX on Linux.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 3, 2020)

saw a 1070 going for 15k today


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Which part?
> 
> ?
> Is that some tool we have to setup?
> ...



Parsec, Moonlight, Steam Game stream, everything will work.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 3, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Parsec, Moonlight, Steam Game stream, everything will work.


I see. And how much does running the EC2 itself cost? G class machines are fairly expensive AFAIK.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 3, 2020)

not much if you provision spot/preemptive instances (which halves the cost) but your isntance can shut down at any moment


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> By the way, the poll doesn't make any sense at all.


Why though? Its still a point of debate after launch that you consider this launch to be "the best ever. period" with the VFM argument or the awesome performance boost etc. OR do you consider it to be just build up of hype by nvidea. OR you are the guy who would buy AMD Custom Mountain Bike - SOLD OUT instead.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 11, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We have customs and GST which would increase the price unnecessarily for 3000 series.


+1, its true for any tech product, thats why direct USD to INR conversion never work in India even though we are *not* paying for the shipping costs.


quicky008 said:


> With all the talk of ray tracing enabled cards thats been going around,i cannot help but wonder,are non rtx cards like 1060 etc already obsolete?


I don't know, most probably not, NVIDIA HairWorks didn't make AMD completely obsolete at that point in time, nor did it make the older cards obsolete. The increase in performance did.



Desmond David said:


> Edit:
> 
> I voted the 3rd option because Nvidia proprietary drivers on Linux are kinda shit, also no RTX on Linux.


Lol, reason is more than justified. I hope though rtx is supported ASAP. Its already time for 2end gen rtx (can we call 'em that?) rtx cards, and nvidea just won't bulge out. IMO nvidea thinks if somebody cares to buy the rtx card for *beta rtx* functions, they are probably using windows, and the small no. of ppl who bought rtx series to play rtx games on linux don't matter to nvidea THAT much.


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2020)

Unimpressed by RTX 3090.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 8, 2020)

ico said:


> Unimpressed by RTX 3090.


Well, it _does_ have a impressive price though.


----------

